# New Lahore Airport Design will be World's Top Airport



## AsianLion

*Finally Lahore Airport gets a new large design like the shape of Pakistan 'Jasmine' national flower*

It will be the most modern, largest, with new facilities, fully integrated and will rank among the World's Top Airports.










Amazing design of new Lahore Airport with glass work:





















*New Lahore Airport, Allama Iqbal International Airport become the largest in Pakistan, extension:*

The expansion will help operate an increased number of international worldwide flights from the airport and to cater to it the airport building will also be expanded and newly built with Jasmine Flower 21st Century Glass Design.

The new design of the airport is said to have been inspired by the national flower Jasmine.

According to sources, the contract for the construction has been handed over to a private Spanish firm Tepsa International. The firm has reportedly asked for two and half years time for the completion of the project. It has previously worked on the construction of the airport in the Spanish capital Madrid and on the spectacularly built airport in the Brazilian city of Sao Paulo.

After the completion of the project, the number of airplanes parked inside the hanger near the main terminal will be increased to 22 from only seven at present.

Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has planned to undertake major expansion of the existing passenger terminal building at Allama Iqbal International Air Port (AIIAP), Lahore, to enhance its annual passenger handling capacity from 6.5 million to around 20 million with world class facilities to cater for the requirements for next 15 to 20 years. Lahore Airport is to become the central airport transit hub.

The present building of the airport will not be demolished but it will rather be restructured, and expanded in north, south and east. The expansion in the west will not take place due to the runway.

The current parking area will be transformed into arrival and departure lounges under the expansion plan. Car Park will be demolished and extended.

The round park situated near the airport will instead serve as new parking for vehicles.






any new suggestion, pls advice?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

*(Lahore Airport expansion plan will be implemented by 2018??) News Night :*






More pics:

The proposed designs were a blend of the Spanish and Mughal architecture, having modern touch.
















http://www.gilbartolome.com/portfol...-extension-conceptual-design-lahore-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

The design is good. but where does it resembles jasmine?

More like a star with its head chopped off.
However good development.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

AsianUnion said:


> any new suggestion, pls advice?



Have people who are engineers, architects, and involved in international aviation on the advisory board rather than doctors or failed metric feudals.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jaga Badmash

litefire said:


> The design is good. but where does it resembles jasmine?
> 
> More like a star with its head chopped off.
> However good development.


Agreed more like dead star fish...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thread already open..................

https://defence.pk/threads/allama-iqbal-international-airport-lahore-terminal-2.447530/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LadyFinger

Hey the news is good. But this doesn't seem like a flower to me from any side. More like a white saree blouse, that would fit the description better.

Thanks for sharing!





AsianUnion said:


> More pics:
> 
> The proposed designs were a blend of the Spanish and Mughal architecture, having modern touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gilbartolome.com/portfol...-extension-conceptual-design-lahore-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Loadshedding will end in 2018. 

New airport will be completed in 2018. 

Lahore Metro will be completed by 2018. 

Elections in 2018.

Got the hint!!? 

Foreign loans quadrupled. ZERO investment in education. ZERO spending in healthcare. Now you get where this country is heading.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AsianLion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donald Trump

Pretty amazing! Who are the designers and builders?


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Building looks amazing, but I have one question, how will you make room for expansion if required tomorrow? Will it be scrapped and new terminal will be created?

Why the aerobridges are in a straight line, This is very linear and old design. It is also not the most optimized use of the terminal building. 

Only one side of the building is used for aeroplanes where as other three are not at all used for anything related to airport.

a decade or two down the line, you would require a major revamp to upgrade this terminal, as this design does not consider the future expansion.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VCheng

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Have people who are engineers, architects, and involved in international aviation on the advisory board rather than doctors or failed metric feudals.



How can it be a "top" airport with only one runway, and no new ones planned?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

Just wondering if they are catering for A380 and other biggest airplane landings ?? Also it has to be very modular in terms of further expansions, linking roads both sides and proper security arrangement are made with ease of parkings, clear flight status panels, live feed, and new sight of the airport are much needed.

Baggage area needs upgradtion and ease of use.

Attach metro train, metro bus service to the airport.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How can it be a "top" airport with only one runway, and no new ones planned?




in fact prime minister rejected many proposals & asked for state of art most modern designs for Lahore airport. I believe it will be some extra ordinary airport, it will be ranked in world top airports, due to its design and modernity.

Aircraft stations, goes From 7 aircraft berths to 30+ aircraft stations.

Also a new runway is already in plans.


----------



## VCheng

AsianUnion said:


> Also a new runway is already in plans.



Wonderful!

Although, it would be interesting to see how they can make it fit:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How can it be a "top" airport with only one runway, and no new ones planned?



There seems to be 2 runways. There are international airports with only 1 runway, San Diego is quite famous a few in Europe, and I think there's one in in London? 

It's impossible to expand, with the geniuses in urban planning, there's just no land around it.

Not to mention being only 11 miles from the border of the "greatest threat" to Pakistan's existence. 

The effort just seems like a distraction from other pressing issues. Fu<k education look at this new Metro. You peasants dont need healthcare here's an expanded airport the more important people will use.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

The report says budget for beautiful new Lahore Airport is around $575 million USD, which is round about half of the money spent on nameless wonder being built in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Donald Trump said:


> Pretty amazing! Who are the designers and builders?




The designers are Spanish, and Pakistani, and it will keep the typical lahori Mughal architecture blended with the newest most modern facilities.

http://www.gilbartolome.com/portfol...-extension-conceptual-design-lahore-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

AsianUnion said:


> The report says budget for beautiful new Lahore Airport is around $575 million USD, which is round about half of the money spent on nameless wonder being built in Islamabad.



The Edhi International Airport was overdue. Hopefully the PAF can get rid of that ridiculous name.


----------



## AsianLion

litefire said:


> The design is good. but where does it resembles jasmine?
> 
> More like a star with its head chopped off.
> However good development.




yes, the new design is one awesome work and it is hoped it finished by 2018, election time. titled edited for u.

This is massive development.

This is like Lahore cementing its place as a World Mega city.


----------



## Grevion

AsianUnion said:


> yes, the new design is one awesome work and it is hoped it finished by 2018, election time.
> 
> This is massive development.
> 
> This is like Lahore cementing its place as a World Mega city.


Is the construction work already started?
If not then there is no way that a project of this massive scale will be completed by 2018.


Unless you have some chinese construction company working there too.


----------



## Trichy

Design look modern and trendy. wish to see it in real asap in pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Indeed a good design.

Okay...I don't want any comparison or anything close but its design resembles to Mumbai's international terminal.... although that is a lot bigger but design is pretty much similar.


----------



## Imran Khan

another door of looting and corruption for gov and CAA . this airport will finish after 20 years when load will be already double .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

From 7 to 31 aircraft station berth, capacity of 35000 parking lots. Finished by Mar 2018.



litefire said:


> Is the construction work already started?
> .



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks well it would have been nice if there was some study on all airports in Pakistan with the load of planes arrive/ departure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

New airport is desperately needed in Karachi


----------



## AsianLion

somebozo said:


> New airport is desperately needed in Karachi




A new airport ??? or new Expansion plan ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

The current airport is also new - why another one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Looks well it would have been nice if there was some study on all airports in Pakistan with the load of planes arrive/ departure



That has already been taken place since 2014!! No one builds new airports or expands existing one's if there is no expected increase in travel, etc, or if there aren't a government's new policies to try to attempt to bring more visitors to the country.

I used to fly to Australia for business, sometimes, I'd take a stop in Dubai for other destinations like India or Pakistan. Guess what? The Dubai airport till 2005 or later, used to be an empty ghost town outside of one or one and a half day of every week. But their government knew they had policies to grow Dubai into a travel and business hub so they created the infrastructure for it. That way, every passenger going through it, would tell others about the infrastructure, like "it feels like a New York in the Middle East", making a lasting impression on others in the West. Today, I don't think Dubai needs any introduction.So a proper infrastructure is absolutely critical to any country's growth. 

In the US we say "Presentation is everything". I've seen top companies stocks go up in one day by $ 10 to 50 (times 50 million stocks, get the math), just on a CEO's good presentation, even with normal earnings. I've seen (as recently as last week) stocks drop (with great earnings) by $ 5-10 within hours of a bad presentation by a CEO where he couldn't outline the great earnings correctly and instead, focused more on "future threats", which had nothing to do with that specific day!! So again, presentation is everything. The Infrastructure is your presentation to the remainder of the investors across the globe!

The same case applies here, as the working class go up next year, there would be growth in internal travel, with that, there is a lot of business coming to Pakistan so that would require expanded infrastructure. Next, the government is too focused on making Pakistan terrorism free because they plan to bring Tourists in numbers on packages (like 3 days Dubai, 2 in Karachi or Lahore, etc). That way, slowly, the bad reputation of Pakistani security stuff will go away and tourists will be attracted once again to a "modern and safer Pakistan". But for initial set of tourists to be able to go back and spread the good word, or the business expansion to turn Pakistan into a growing economy, or travelers (internal) to use more air based travel, you need infrastructure. That is what's going on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

kaykay said:


> Indeed a good design.
> 
> Okay...I don't want any comparison or anything close but its *design resembles to Mumbai's international terminal*.... although that is a lot bigger but design is pretty much similar.




Apples and oranges, my friend. 



somebozo said:


> New airport is desperately needed in Karachi



Or... just a new terminal.



Thəorətic Muslim said:


> There seems to be 2 runways. There are international airports with only 1 runway, San Diego is quite famous a few in Europe, and I think there's one in in London?



From June 2015 to July 2016, London Gatwick handled about 42 million pax, while Bombay's CSIA handled around 43 million passengers during the same period; both being single runway airfields.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

A new programme on city 42 about the new Lahore Airport, issues, modern IT facilities etc :


----------



## mkiyani

v good news.. plz complete it as soon as possible ..its really needed to beexpanded, as it will handle cargo and passengers after CPEC completion... Keep developing Pakistan.. one step at a time.. plz people of Pakistan don't make it Lahore Punjab and Sindhi Bloch and KPK.. it will benefit Pakistan as whole.. plz vote reasonable person in Sindh and other provinces so that development can take place there too.. dont bring PPP MQM and other.. who develop nothing with budget given to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> How can it be a "top" airport with only one runway, and no new ones planned?



It is just the perception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Seriously Punjab govt should focus on rural areas and other cities other than Lahore. And I say this as a native Lahori. What's the need to create this? I understand it looks nice but we have more important matters no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

Imran Khan said:


> another door of looting and corruption for gov and CAA . this airport will finish after 20 years when load will be already double .


Here comes mr pessimist and his theories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ranasikander said:


> Here comes mr pessimist amd his theories


history is shouting sir . please have a look


----------



## I M Sikander

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Seriously Punjab govt should focus on rural areas and other cities other than Lahore. And I say this as a native Lahori. What's the need to create this? I understand it looks nice but we have more important matters no?


This is not Punjab gov project . it is federal project by CAA.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ranasikander said:


> This is not Punjab gov project . it is federal project by CAA.


CAA is also neglecting PEW GWA QET airports . pew and qet are also capitals of provinces . both are in pathetic and utter garbage look . why that then we say small provinces hate our punjab


----------



## I M Sikander

Imran Khan said:


> history is shouting sir . please have a look


History not ends at islambad airport dude.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ranasikander said:


> History not ends at islambad airport dude.


what abut multan 
https://www.pakistancargo4u.co.uk/blog/corruption-spoils-multan-airport-development-project/


----------



## I M Sikander

Imran Khan said:


> what abut multan
> https://www.pakistancargo4u.co.uk/blog/corruption-spoils-multan-airport-development-project/


Yeh chooran nahi bikay ga better not waste time on selling this chooran.


----------



## Imran Khan

Ranasikander said:


> Yeh chooran nahi bikay ga better not waste time on selling this chooran.


it was far better to admit CAA is corrupt like any other institution of Pakistan then what you posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Imran Khan said:


> it was far better to admit CAA is corrupt like any other institution of Pakistan then what you posted


Go and prove it in the courts. 
Yes they are corrupt as any other institutions that are in uniform or without uniform.


----------



## The Accountant

AsianUnion said:


> *(Lahore Airport expansion plan will be implemented by 2018??) News Night :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics:
> 
> The proposed designs were a blend of the Spanish and Mughal architecture, having modern touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gilbartolome.com/portfol...-extension-conceptual-design-lahore-pakistan/


What is the need to invest so heavily by already dwindling economy ,,, I would prefer to spend just on some interrior to give it a good international look otherwise it was perfect ... We need to invest in manufacturing sector to create jobs and not on service sector

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

these idiots should make it in Karachi to make it regional hub and stop over again just like 60s & 70s geographically Lahore cant be regional hub let aside whole world.....what a wastage of money plus if i remember New Allama Iqbal airport is built recently in Musharraf Era i think.


----------



## 313ghazi

MastanKhan said:


> It is just the perception.



It's all relative. Pindi airport looks like a bus station. Comparatively it probably is world class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

313ghazi said:


> It's all relative. Pindi airport looks like a bus station. Comparatively it probably is world class.


it looked like a bus station cause u probably saw a bus station....we have no pindi airport...


----------



## BATMAN

Awan68 said:


> it looked like a bus station cause u probably saw a bus station....we have no pindi airport...



What's Chaklala airport than? It is indeed like a Daewoo bus stand!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Diplomat

Awan68 said:


> it looked like a bus station cause u probably saw a bus station....we have no pindi airport...


He's talking about Islamabad.


----------



## Awan68

Lahore_PAF said:


> He's talking about Islamabad.


lol i knw man, just messin with him



BATMAN said:


> What's Chaklala airport than? It is indeed like a Daewoo bus stand!


didnt know airbases needed to look like 7 star hotels.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Awan68 said:


> it looked like a bus station cause u probably saw a bus station....we have no pindi airport...



You know the one i mean "Benazir Bhutto Islamabad Airport".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Lahore gets new airport as well

is it punjab government development scheme as well?

why doesnt federal government make new airport in karachi first which receives far more traffic than the lahore airport?

all the tax money of karachi goes to make new shiny things in islamabad and lahore, but the city still relies on rickshaw stand like airport filled with non karachiite labour force and mini buses and garbage in the streets


----------



## 313ghazi

U-571 said:


> Lahore gets new airport as well
> 
> is it punjab government development scheme as well?
> *
> why doesnt federal government make new airport in karachi first which receives far more traffic than the lahore airport?*
> 
> all the tax money of karachi goes to make new shiny things in islamabad and lahore, but the city still relies on rickshaw stand like airport filled with non karachiite labour force and mini buses and garbage in the streets



Because Jiye Bhutto. The rest doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

313ghazi said:


> Because Jiye Bhutto. The rest doesn't matter.



there is no bhutto govt now, you are just making lame excuses dear


----------



## mkiyani

Bass kr do.... jal jal ke kale ho gaye hain sab.. its not only karachi who is paying tax so stop saying that they took karachi's money.. aur karachi already has an airport long b4 any other city had.. did u even see lahore airport 6 or 7 years ago it was chapra card board...Next time dont vote for same people like MQM and PPP.. when zardari was in power did he developed any thing any where .. Lahore and Punjab is also Pakistan so let development start from some where rather than no where...


----------



## U-571

mkiyani said:


> Bass kr do.... jal jal ke kale ho gaye hain sab.. its not only karachi who is paying tax so stop saying that they took karachi's money.. aur karachi already has an airport long b4 any other city had.. did u even see lahore airport 6 or 7 years ago it was chapra card board...Next time dont vote for same people like MQM and PPP.. when zardari was in power did he developed any thing any where .. Lahore and Punjab is also Pakistan so let development start from some where rather than no where...



if karachi is a part of pakistan, why is it being discriminated based on who karachi votes for, does karachi pay its revenues and taxes to MQM or is it federal government?

karachi deserves better treatment than lahore and islamabad, but it seems like pakistani state has least priorities for karachi, even multan, gujranwala, larkana has greater priority for the government of pakistan

karachi should be made an autonomous region of the country since federal govt doesnt like to develop the city based on its own tax money

not one mega project has been carried out in the city since 10 years


----------



## 313ghazi

U-571 said:


> there is no bhutto govt now, you are just making lame excuses dear



Schools in Larkana 






It looks like there hasn't been a PPP government for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

313ghazi said:


> Schools in Larkana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there hasn't been a PPP government for a long time.



do i show you FATA, Balochistan, KPK, Punjab school pictures as well?

what has a school got to do with negligence of federal govt in karachi?


----------



## 313ghazi

If only you'd been to one.


----------



## BATMAN

Awan68 said:


> didnt know airbases needed to look like 7 star hotels.....



That's international airport !
At least it should be mosquito free and Rawal lounge should have fresh coffee and better cookies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

BATMAN said:


> That's international airport !
> At least it should be mosquito free and Rawal lounge should have fresh coffee and better cookies.


bro, u were talking about chaklala airbase not isl airport, dnt u knw the difference???


----------



## flameboard

WHy not make a second airport? 
This does not seem like it would work in the long term


----------



## BATMAN

Awan68 said:


> bro, u were talking about chaklala airbase not isl airport, dnt u knw the difference???



Rawalpindi international airport is situated at chaklala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

BATMAN said:


> Rawalpindi international airport is situated at chaklala.


That area is not designated chaklala mate, its just near chaklala, anyways lets drop this...


----------



## Khafee

@BATMAN @Windjammer This thread got me thinking about ISB airport and Chaklala Air base, so I looked it up on Google Maps. Guess what I found

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

U-571 said:


> if karachi is a part of pakistan, why is it being discriminated based on who karachi votes for, does karachi pay its revenues and taxes to MQM or is it federal government?
> 
> karachi deserves better treatment than lahore and islamabad, but it seems like pakistani state has least priorities for karachi, even multan, gujranwala, larkana has greater priority for the government of pakistan
> 
> karachi should be made an autonomous region of the country since federal govt doesnt like to develop the city based on its own tax money
> 
> not one mega project has been carried out in the city since 10 years


Stop selling this choran of discrimination .
Karachi hasnt voted for any party based on their pwrformnace in last 4 decades .
Ethnicity is the only basis for vote for Karachites .

Lahore metro bus was built by Punjab gov. Whereas karachi green line bus is being constructed by federal gov. 

Lahore ring road was constructed by punjab gov. Whereas federal gov built lyari expressway and northern bypass in Karachi.

25 billion special package given to karachi by Federal gov last month , no such special package for lahore. 

K4 water supply project financied half by federal gov in karachi . No such funding of lahore water supply project by Federal gov. 

9.92 billion dollar nuclear power plants, kanupp 2 & 3 under construction at karachi by federal gov. No such project in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

I just realized you are basically changing the entire shape of the Air Port the red building which we see would be gone when this would be completed


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

In all honesty the existing Lahore airport looks fantastic

The money is better spend on Desalination Water Project For Sindh/Baluchistan
or Metro Train in Karachi

Making an Airport one more time when existing Airport looks great is strange choice
It is a very unique Pakistani Airport building style just need some trees and lights on outside

Going from *7 Craft* parking to *31 Craft* is quite ambitious but I think adding Metro Train in Karachi will generate tones of money for Pakistan

Spending Billions for Aircraft Terminal Parking makes no sense as it will take some time before Lahore Airport will get more traffic then it can handle






This airport already has a very unique Lahore style red brick design





*Example: *
In Detroit which is a Debt ridden State in USA , it has the world's most largest and one of the beautiful airports you might go thru

But it does not changes the general state of Province or Money the country makes from it













Color changing walk ways






Just because you make a super giant Airport does not means it will make tones of money




From Pakistan's Perspective , stalled cars on road in Traffic Jam cause large amount of
Financial loses as Petrol is burned while cars are stuck in traffic






















It is simple math , cars stuck on road = more fuel is burned , more fuel is burned
then more fuel is imported from Middle east and economy loses money


Just matter of Priority


From Pakistan's Perspective a better investment would be Desalination Plant or Metro for Karachi



If something has to be done in *Punjab* , then Waster Management Factory should be setup for sewage water cleaning (Recycling Sewage for water for Plants / Barron lands)
a) *Sewage Recycling* : Making Fertilizers and Chemically Clean water *(Surplus Water)*
b) *Trash burning plants* : Generate Electricity *(Surplus) *​













Just making a superficial airport extension will not solve existing problems of lack of water, lack of electricity or Traffic problems in some cities of Pakistan such as Karachi



These plants , process *90-95%* clean water back into Lakes

Chemically clean water, which can be used to irrigate street plants / and turn barren deserts into farming zones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...rchitects/new-airport-terminal-in-lahore.html

*New airport terminal, Lahore, Pakistan*
*Tuesday 06 Jun 2017*

*Lift off in Lahore*




GilBartolomé Architects 



 

 

 

 

 




















*Gilbartolomé architects have designed the new Lahore airport in Pakistan *

The Spanish office GilBartolomé Architects have designed a new airport terminal in Lahore, Pakistan which will serve 25m passengers every year. It has become one of the most ambitious and forward thinking projects undertaken in the country for many years.

Pablo Gil and Jaime Bartolomé, directors of GilBartolomé Arcjotects and their team, have projected the new passenger terminal in collaboration with engineering office Typsa and Pakistani Asian Consulting.

GilBartolomé Architect’s proposal was selected among other powerful European and American consortia in a competitive process, carried in October 2015. The construction works will start by the end of 2017.

This new and emblematic terminal seeks to transform the Lahore airport into a global aerial communication node, guaranteeing the economic growth of Pakistan and projecting a picture of modernity to the world.

One of the greatest challenges involved in the design was the need to incorporate the existing terminal, with a current capacity of 4.5m passengers per year, integrating it both aesthetically and functionally in the final scheme, and keeping it operative throughout the process of the construction works.

In order to achieve this, the existing terminal was planned to remain nearly untouched, building the new extension around it, with a gardened patio which lets natural light inside the building and it is pierced by walkways that connect the old and the new buildings. The result showcases the existing building -built in 2003- and at the same time proposes a coherent whole, and a flexible and functional interior scheme.

The building responds to Lahore’s flat topography and takes inspiration in the earthy colours of the ceramic architecture of the Punjab, which is also the existing building’s and the adjacent mosque. The new building responds to the latter with a direct connection and an exclusive park for the travellers.

It is customary in Pakistan for the family and friends accompanying the traveller to remain in the building until the aircraft takes off, or up to the moment the passenger arrives from a trip, thus turning the airport lobby into a public space which should host great crowds for extended periods of time. This particularity constitutes an opportunity to propose a beautiful and vibrant space for travellers and relatives. Setting functional and security-related issues aside, this has been the primary design goal.

The space itself is 18m high, separated in two open levels, and ordered by the structure of pillars holding the roof of the building. The check-in hall, so as the cafeterias, restaurants and indoor gardens -below-, allow for the enjoyment of a space that connects the architectural tradition of the large Hypostyle halls with GilBartolome’s contemporary design language and the innovative construction techniques the office implements in their projects.

The lighting design and the incorporation of indoor vegetation were two main issues in this Project.

The incorporation of vegetation inside the building produces undeniable positive effects on the users. Such effects include stress and anxiety reduction, improvements in concentration and the perceived welfare, which have been broadly studied (Ulrich1, 1984, Lohr2, 1996, Faber Taylor3, 2002). The aesthetic effects of vegetation are not only limited to those related to visuals, but also the scent, the humidity and an improvement in the air quality that evocates a sense of connection with nature, luxury and careful attention.

The lighting is a main topic in public spaces. In this case, the office has designed a system that combines properly modulated natural light, which penetrates through skylights on the roof, with indirect artificial lighting that emanates from the ceiling, melting in, with the aim of creating a warm atmosphere which highlights the formal and geometrical richness, and gives the airport an unseen character for a building of its kind.





GilBartolomé Architects
*More projects by this architect*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Stunning.


----------



## AsianLion

Lahore Airport getting massive bit very slow changes.


----------



## xyxmt

AsianUnion said:


> Lahore Airport getting massive bit very slow changes.



other than "Lahore Airport", what does the rest of your sentence means?

Edited: ahhhh you meant Massive "but" slow


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

They might make it bigger but how will they bring business to the airport from around the world?? And compete with the rest of the world??


AsianUnion said:


> Lahore Airport getting massive bit very slow changes.


----------



## AsianLion

Ahmet Pasha said:


> They might make it bigger but how will they bring business to the airport from around the world?? And compete with the rest of the world??



Just Like Turkey's Istanbul Airport. Build more berths, landing points, increase capacity like 10 times from existing, build shops, hotels, and transit points, then put heavy transit fees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

What happened to Lahore Airport New Design? PTI?


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

AsianLion said:


> *Finally Lahore Airport gets a new large design like the shape of Pakistan 'Jasmine' national flower*
> 
> It will be the most modern, largest, with new facilities, fully integrated and will rank among the World's Top Airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing design of new Lahore Airport with glass work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Lahore Airport, Allama Iqbal International Airport become the largest in Pakistan, extension:*
> 
> The expansion will help operate an increased number of international worldwide flights from the airport and to cater to it the airport building will also be expanded and newly built with Jasmine Flower 21st Century Glass Design.
> 
> The new design of the airport is said to have been inspired by the national flower Jasmine.
> 
> According to sources, the contract for the construction has been handed over to a private Spanish firm Tepsa International. The firm has reportedly asked for two and half years time for the completion of the project. It has previously worked on the construction of the airport in the Spanish capital Madrid and on the spectacularly built airport in the Brazilian city of Sao Paulo.
> 
> After the completion of the project, the number of airplanes parked inside the hanger near the main terminal will be increased to 22 from only seven at present.
> 
> Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has planned to undertake major expansion of the existing passenger terminal building at Allama Iqbal International Air Port (AIIAP), Lahore, to enhance its annual passenger handling capacity from 6.5 million to around 20 million with world class facilities to cater for the requirements for next 15 to 20 years. Lahore Airport is to become the central airport transit hub.
> 
> The present building of the airport will not be demolished but it will rather be restructured, and expanded in north, south and east. The expansion in the west will not take place due to the runway.
> 
> The current parking area will be transformed into arrival and departure lounges under the expansion plan. Car Park will be demolished and extended.
> 
> The round park situated near the airport will instead serve as new parking for vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any new suggestion, pls advice?


Still looks small for the hangar capacity. Not sure about lahore but Karachi direly needs a new airport with atleast 6 terminal and 50 gates as it has more potential to be a hub of international traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

AsianLion said:


> What happened to Lahore Airport New Design? PTI?


It was genocide against Afghanistan, Balochistan, Sindh, GB, KP and offcource Karachi so they had to stop it.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Still looks small for the hangar capacity. Not sure about lahore but Karachi direly needs a new airport with atleast 6 terminal and 50 gates as it has more potential to be a hub of international traffic.


Bro even Chicago ORD has 4 terminals and its #13 as of 2021 busiest airport in the world.

Both Karachi and Lahore are not even in top 100 I believe. Unless you're saying this just out of spite 🤷





__





List of busiest airports by passenger traffic - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





ORD #5 in 2017




__





Top 100 biggest and busiest airports in the world | GetToCenter







gettocenter.com


----------



## Thorough Pro

how pathetic was PMLNM's planning, the new airport was inaugurated just a couple of years ago an dnow they need another expansion. such projects are/should be planned for next 100 years



AsianLion said:


> *(Lahore Airport expansion plan will be implemented by 2018??) News Night :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics:
> 
> The proposed designs were a blend of the Spanish and Mughal architecture, having modern touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gilbartolome.com/portfol...-extension-conceptual-design-lahore-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Bro even Chicago ORD has 4 terminals and its #13 as of 2021 busiest airport in the world.
> 
> Both Karachi and Lahore are not even in top 100 I believe. Unless you're saying this just out of spite 🤷
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of busiest airports by passenger traffic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORD #5 in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 100 biggest and busiest airports in the world | GetToCenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettocenter.com


they will end up making 4 when they set out for 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Pakistan mai Airport tu bante nai but log Chutiya zaroor ban jate hain.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## newb3e

Punjabistan getting more!


----------



## fitpOsitive

newb3e said:


> Punjabistan getting more!


Don't be that rude dear. You can also migrate to Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

newb3e said:


> Punjabistan getting more!



Nop , Bacha Khan was renovated. Gwadar getting new airport . Lahore airport is still on the burner. 
For KARACHI - JEEEAYYYY BHUTTTOOOOOO


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

newb3e said:


> Punjabistan getting more!


Alhamdulilah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Mandalorian_CA said:


> Nop , Bacha Khan was renovated. Gwadar getting new airport . Lahore airport is still on the burner.
> For KARACHI - JEEEAYYYY BHUTTTOOOOOO


jeeay Alpha Mafia aka Fauji Inc! the patron of Bhutto Mafia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AsianLion said:


> What happened to Lahore Airport New Design? PTI?


Tabdeeli struck many projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Just checked on google earth, looks far from ready but some groundwork has obviously been done. Just slow work or has the project been abandoned ?


----------



## Patriot forever

Muhammad Omar said:


> Tabdeeli struck many projects



Nope not tabdeeli, *REALITY*. 

Pakistan needs more exports, revenue than another loan funded airport expansion which we can not pay back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Patriot forever said:


> Nope not tabdeeli, *REALITY*.
> 
> Pakistan needs more exports, revenue than another loan funded airport expansion which we can not pay back.


Yeah like we aren't taking any loan right now. Still we can't 0ay back


----------



## mikkix

Lahore needs a new Metro system and Train line.


----------



## Falconless

Expanding this airport at it’s current location is a short sighted solution, with the city at all 4 sides there’s no way to expand it further in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flameboard

unbiasedopinion said:


> Building looks amazing, but I have one question, how will you make room for expansion if required tomorrow? Will it be scrapped and new terminal will be created?
> 
> Why the aerobridges are in a straight line, This is very linear and old design. It is also not the most optimized use of the terminal building.
> 
> Only one side of the building is used for aeroplanes where as other three are not at all used for anything related to airport.
> 
> a decade or two down the line, you would require a major revamp to upgrade this terminal, as this design does not consider the future expansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This guy gets it. The design is terribly thought out


----------



## xyxmt

dont we always start with World's biggest, most modern and end with just an Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

That is all fine, 

but what about Le-whoris ?

No amount of education can discipline this particular brand.


----------



## AsianLion

Muhammad Omar said:


> Tabdeeli struck many projects



It is indeed sad, what PTI has done to Mega cand legendary Lahore city now. 😳😩


----------



## Trango Towers

Islamabad Airport is beginning to fall apart. These things look good on paper but there is no accountability for poor design or construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

i am not sure at which angle to see the design from to see the jasmine aspect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

newb3e said:


> Punjabistan getting more!

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Sinnerman108 said:


> That is all fine,
> 
> but what about Le-whoris ?
> 
> No amount of education can discipline this particular brand.


Are you all nawabzadas in your part of Pakistan?


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Parking is done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Mandalorian_CA said:


> Parking is done



How does it even match the actual design made by the Government of Pakistan???






Actual Video of the new Airport Design:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

